# ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية



## جورج كرسبو (6 فبراير 2006)

*ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

*ختان الإناث*
*نيافة الأنبا موسى*​
*ختان الإناث فى المسيحية عادة ضارة، ليس لها سند دينى على الأطلاق، إذ لا توجد آية واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه: القديم والجديد، تنصح أو تأمر بهذه الممارسة. 

كان ختان الذكور فريضة دينية فى اليهودية، وتم الغاؤها دينيا فى المسيحية، ولكنها بقيت كممارسة صحية فقط. أما ختان الإناث فلم ترد بشأنه آية واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس.

ولاشك أنها مأساة عظيمة تتكرر كل يوم، أن تتم هذه الممارسة الضارة مع ستة آلاف طفلة فى عمر الزهور، 28 دولة أفريقية، 2 مليون طفلة سنوياً.
*
*وختان الإناث بكل أنواعه الثلاثة، التى فيها يتم استئصال عضو أو أثنين أو أكثر من خليقة الله المقدسة، هو :
1- تشويه لما خلقه الله لأهداف وأدوار هامة فى حياة المرأة، بل فى حياة الزوجين.

2- نزيف حاد قد يتفاقم ويؤذى، بل قد يؤدى بالحياة.

3- صدمة نفسية مرعبة للفتاة فى بداية عمرها. 

4- سبب فى مشاكل زوجية كثيرة، إذ تتسبب فى صعوبة العلاقة.

5- النوع الثالث بالذات يؤدى إلى مشاكل خطيرة فى الولادة.

وهذه العادة الضارة لا تحمى الفتاة من الإنحراف، كما قد يتصور البعض، فالعفة تبدأ من القلب والطهارة تبدأ من الداخل. قال السيد المسيح: "الإنسان الصالح من الكنز الصالح فى القلب يخرج الصالحات والإنسان الشرير من الكنز الشرير يخرج الشرور" (مت 35:12).

إن حملة إعلامية ضخمة يجب أن تبدأ فورا فى المدينة والريف، وبين الرجال والنساء، حتى يرفض الكل هذه الممارسة الضارة. وعلينا أن نهتم بالتربية الدينية والمدرسية والأسرية، فهى الضمان الحقيقى للحياة المقدسة والعفيفة. فالمهم نقاوة القلب، إذ قال السيد المسيح: "طوبى للأنقياء القلب، لأنهم يعاينون الله" (مت 8:5). لهذا جاءت وصية الله إلى كل منا: "يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك، ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى" (أم 26:3).

وليحفظ الرب أجيالنا الصاعدة من كل شر*​منقول


----------



## blackguitar (10 فبراير 2006)

*معلومات جميله اوى يا جورج وياريت ده يدى توعيه لينا ولجميع الناس*


----------



## My Rock (10 فبراير 2006)

موضوع هايل, لرد البدع و الهرطاقات المستمدة من خارج الكتاب المقدس


موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## جورج كرسبو (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا يابلاك على مرورك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (31 مارس 2006)

شكرا يازعيم على مرورك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (1 أبريل 2006)

> *موضوع هايل, لرد البدع و الهرطاقات المستمدة من خارج الكتاب المقدس
> 
> 
> موضوع جميل جدا*




*كلامك مظبوط يا استاذ ورك*

*وشكرا يا جو علي الموضع *


----------



## جورج كرسبو (1 أبريل 2006)

انا متشكر اوى على مرورك يا  yes


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*



> *فالعفة تبدأ من القلب والطهارة تبدأ من الداخل*



شكراً لك عبارة في محلها
​


----------



## kalimooo (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

*الله موضوع جميل من الالفين وستة

شكرا لنبشه شريهان..*


----------



## النهيسى (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

*شكرا للموضوع الرائع


الرب يبارككم*


----------



## شريهان (13 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*



> * شكرا لنبشه شريهان..*



عفواً ما معنى كلمة لنبشه؟؟؟​


----------



## شريهان (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

أظنني وضعت هذه المشاركة من قبل 
لا اعرف هل حذفت أم ماذا؟؟
لكن ربما خطأ فني.

وقد استفسرت عن معني هذه الكلمة في مشاركة مشرفنا كليمو



> * شكرا لنبشه شريهان..*




ما المقصود بكلمة نبشه؟؟​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

ارجو انك تكونى وجدتى اجابتك شريهان

شكرا جورج للموضوع الرائع


----------



## شريهان (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

عزيزتي طاسوني 
لقد وجدت إجابتي فيما يخص الختان 
لكنى لم اجد إجابة عن الكلمة التي قالها مشرفنا كليمو​


----------



## oesi no (14 أبريل 2010)

*رد: ختان الإناث  فى المسيحية*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه
النبش معناه انك بحثتى ووصلتى للموضوع ده
وبيقال بالمصرى على الخط اللى مش حلو نبش الفراخ
*​


----------

